# Daily commuting with your coffee



## Jane (Mar 9, 2016)

I travel a lot and like to bring my coffee with me, I had Cafflano Coffee maker but since its lost use a Punch flask, just wondering how you travel if you wish to carry coffee with you.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It seems rarer and rarer I visit a city without at least one speciality coffee shop these days, but if I have to then I take pre ground coffee and a small v60.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Jane - I'm assuming you mean making a coffee rather than just transporting a ready prepared one (in which case KeepCup is the answer).

If traveling away from home then aeropress and feldgrind are my weapons of choice, but it really depends where I am heading. As aaron says - usually easier to just buy a coffee from somewhere, if only to reinforce our sense of superiority when it comes to our own coffee


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Soon to hit the market, if you want to make on the go.

https://the-oomph.com/


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

My issue is less a commute as going to stay with relatives where my need for coffee is unappreciated.... Instant powdered coffee, or floor sweepings tea bags

... How to imbibe required caffeine, without appearing like a snob....


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Embrace the snobbism!

It's them that should be ashamed


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Take an aeropress and a grinder / pre ground.

They'll think you are a bit weird, but if you tell them it was invented by the same bloke as the aerobie, then they will probably at least look interested


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Soon to hit the market, if you want to make on the go.
> 
> https://the-oomph.com/


I looked and I am underwhelmed. It seems to be almost an aeropress/travel mug combination. Although designed here in beautiful Manchester, I don't see this being added to my coffee arsenal anytime soon.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ridland said:


> I looked and I am underwhelmed. It seems to be almost an aeropress/travel mug combination. Although designed here in beautiful Manchester, I don't see this being added to my coffee arsenal anytime soon.


I think thats what it is, although i seem to recall the drink i tried at the launch event being more viscous than an Aeropress one.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Keep cup for daily commutes, other travel, Aeropress and hand grinder.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Embrace the snobbism!
> 
> It's them that should be ashamed


I'm with Nick and others on this one. If I go see family I take the aeropress, feldfarb, eBay scales etc. and just let them chuckle whilst I still enjoy a lovely cuppa. My brother is very happy to let me make him endless cups of coffee but I haven't quite succeeded in converting him to do it himself yet .



Missy said:


> My issue is less a commute as going to stay with relatives where my need for coffee is unappreciated.... Instant powdered coffee, or floor sweepings tea bags
> 
> ... How to imbibe required caffeine, without appearing like a snob....


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

KeepCup if I'm in the car.

Just got aeropress & hausgrind for work so I've got a virtually identical setup to home.

Sorted


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I mentioned this thread to someone earlier and they said "McDonald's drive thru do nice coffee"

this is why I'd rather take my own...


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2016)

I think im nuts as im overly fussy about my coffee and that includes every component in making it especially the water, I can smell chlorine in water and its especially noticable for me in tea so use an osmosis filter for my water and sometimes a distiller both of which produce very pure water which adds to my enjoyment. Mainly for that reason I rarely buy coffee when im out. I did love my Cafflano Coffee maker but its gone :-( .

That Oomph looks great but still have to boil the water or bring it with me in a flask, its not a punch flask as I said earlier I have but a punc flask see here http://puncbottles.com/product/500ml-pinc-stainless-steel-insulated-bottle/ which works very well but its not the same as having it freshly brewed.


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2016)

Missy said:


> I mentioned this thread to someone earlier and they said "McDonald's drive thru do nice coffee"
> 
> this is why I'd rather take my own...


If im stuck and I mean really stuck I might consider it


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2016)

aaronb said:


> It seems rarer and rarer I visit a city without at least one speciality coffee shop these days, but if I have to then I take pre ground coffee and a small v60.


I drive for a living and time is precious for me, over here finding these coffee shops can sometimes be difficult and then looking for parking just takes up to much time. So its garage coffee or my own.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I worked for a while at a service station Costa... It was a very strange experience for someone who loves coffee... There was one girl who made a "perfect" flat white, but neither she nor the shift manager liked coffee.... I had a few customers return them one day. Tried one. The singularly most vile thing I've ever drunk. It was like burnt sugar syrup with bitter stale beer undertones. but it did look pretty.... take your own!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I took my feldgrind and v60 on its first outing last week. The Telford premier inn didn't hold much promise so stashed them in my suitcase. I'm not brave enough to take it to work yet!


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

btw, KeepCup do a big 454ml version in glass. They come up on ebay occasionally. I got mine for just under £20 delivered.


----------



## KaffeDK (Mar 15, 2016)

For the daily commute i use my KeepCup. When im on vacation or visiting someone, i sneak my AeroPress with me, in case there isn't any good coffee







And of course a handgrinder, and good coffee beans


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Frank Green Smart Cup


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

They had smart cups at the London Coffee Festival and I was gently amused that their card machine had stopped working. Oops.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've never used the smart functionality but they look nice and don't leak - can quite confidently throw it in my bag for the cycle to work.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

mmmatron said:


> I took my feldgrind and v60 on its first outing last week. The Telford premier inn didn't hold much promise so stashed them in my suitcase. I'm not brave enough to take it to work yet!


You in Telford for long/often?

I am likely to be over there in a few weeks - and it's always good to meet up and say Hi...... although Telford seems to be a wilderness when it comes to coffee


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Drewster said:


> You in Telford for long/often?
> 
> I am likely to be over there in a few weeks - and it's always good to meet up and say Hi...... although Telford seems to be a wilderness when it comes to coffee


Telford was a complete wilderness! I was on a conference for a couple of days but if you're ever in the north east come and say hi.


----------



## javacentral (Feb 3, 2016)

If you mean the coffee being made, I love to use my trusty disney mug! If you mean to travel and make coffee on the go, I love the aeropress and a manual hand grinder would be perfect for any occasion and would make a nice cup as well.


----------

